# Double Nationality - Looking for accountants in Mexico that can file taxes in both countries



## Kira_ (10 d ago)

I am aware that there's a tax forum, but I was hoping to hear from any members of this one because I am looking for accountants located in Mexico, preferably located in San Miguel de Allende. Or if anyone could share how they file in both countries while living in Mexico.


----------

